# Wild Blackberries????



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Are they ripe in Genesee Co. yet?


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

SP
I just made my first picking this weekend just south of you.

mike


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

up by me, the bushes at my dads were FULL. They were drooping they were so heavy with berries. Never seen those bushes so full. Got about 2 gallons real quick and had to go.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Guess I will have to make a 30 mile trip to where the berries are.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

gosh it seems early, maybe the strange weather pattern has something to do with it.

I will check them out this weekend but I am not expecting anything this early. Our wild back raspberries just finished 2 weeks ago...


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

We picked a little over 10 lbs this weekend out of 4 nice patches
in Oakland County.
A couple of patches are done now and a couple looked to have one more good picking left.

mike


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Mine are just coming ripe and may be ready to pick this weekend. Looks like a bumper crop and I am hoping for 10-15 gallons.


----------

